# Obese Pigeons



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Just like people, pigeons can get too fat and it can endanger their lives?

I prefer fat pigeons to thin ones becuase they look really cute, warm and cuddly
I think though that doves look nicer if they are thin and slender

but can you normally tell when a pigeon is getting too fat? and if it happens do you give them less food, or something to make them go on a diet, so they can loose weight?

if a pigeon is too fat, will it make flying harder and them an easier prey to predators, but will they be able to keep warmer due to the layers of fat?

is there also a risk that when they sit on squabs to warm them, they might be too heavy, and crush the babies?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

that's the fattest pigeon I've ever seen. Looks like a walking heart attack. all those peanuts don't help any. That bird needs to be put on a serious diet!!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

here is the article about the wood pigeon

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=339636&in_page_id=1770

I don't think the bird would be able to fly as its so huge and heavy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is definitely not in the birds best interest to eat peanuts in large number and only source of food. There is too much fat in peanuts and that can create a strain on their heart and liver, and it is not healthy for laying hens either.

While my birds are a little overweight it is not from peanuts, but a good varied diet. I do restrict their diet in the summer, but in the winter they get extra corn to fuel them on the cold days.

We keep our homing pigeons on a strict diet of a power house of legumes, seeds and grains. They get breakfast and dinner after they fly, no inbetween meals. You want to keep them looking lean, so they can do well in performing and fly swiftly away from predators. Any bird that has babies is allowed food all day long.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

what's the best food I can give a feral pigeon that won't make them too fat?

is it sunflower seeds? becuase peanuts have lots of fat in them,


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

i always see people mention that a 'pigeon's crop is full'

but what does this mean, is it their stomach? and thats how they can feed it back to their squabs?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi LP, 

Sunflower seeds also contain a lot of fat. All the oily seeds have a high fat content. Peanuts, safflower, sunflower, flax seed etc.

The crop is the bag or pouch located just after the esophagus. The grains and seeds are stored here before moving through the digestive system


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi LP,
> 
> Sunflower seeds also contain a lot of fat. All the oily seeds have a high fat content. Peanuts, safflower, sunflower, flax seed etc.
> 
> The crop is the bag or pouch located just after the esophagus. The grains and seeds are stored here before moving through the digestive system


thanks Brad

if the seeds all have fat becuase of oil

the only thing I can think of giving pigeons is bread, but that won't give them nutrition, so not sure what is the best thing to give them in big amounts


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Mostly, when we feed the ferals, they get barley. This is because a high proportion of barley inhibits egg production, thus (hopefully) going some way towards keeping them from overpopulating and causing problems for themselves. The idea is that, though they almost certainly get other food from foraging or from people, they will get enough barley to make a difference.

But, where there is limited choice of feed available in pet stores, plain mixed corn is fine for feral pigeons. 

Really, though we may seem to provide quite a quantity of food to a feeding gathering, each pigeon will only get a relatively small amount - just enough to help them through a day along with whatever else they may find. So, no chance of producing a flock of overweight pigeons there.

Of course, the lasy in LA who provides 150 lbs of corn or whatever, is a different matter!

John


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I hope to find barley and mixed corn in the supermarket, I just hope my mother doesn't see me leaving it on the balcony or in a plastic wide shallow cup, as she knows I would have put it for the pigeons and she can't stand them, 

but I want to give them a meal, 

it wont be a problem if I also give them bread? or should I not bother


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi LP, 

If you give bread, give the good stuff, like whole grain or one of the coarser textured, healthy kinds


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

That's a good idea

unfortunately I don't know if it can happen

I was in the kitchen looking for plastic containers (empty plastic see through that are box shaped) I found them, but my mother asked what I was doing, I said that I wanted to put water in one of them, and some bread in the other and to leave them outside on the balcony for the pigeons, but she won't let me do it  as she says they are dirty birds and doesnt want them to come otherwise they won't stop comming

it means theres no way I can have them as a casual pet 

I dont know if they would be able to spot it anyway if it was on the floor of the balcony


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LondonPigeon said:


> That's a good idea
> 
> unfortunately I don't know if it can happen
> 
> ...


We all understand that you want to help and be around pigeons, but if Mom says no, then you should respect that. As much as I love pigeons, I can understand you're mom not wanting them congregating on the balcony. Maybe you should try to find a flock in park or somewhere where you can feed them once in a while.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I'll may feed them in a park, although I won't like it, as everyone can see me,and I'd have to travrl, I rather it would be private so I can spend time with the birds, but I can't


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LondonPigeon said:


> I'll may feed them in a park, although I won't like it, as everyone can see me,and I'd have to travrl, I rather it would be private so I can spend time with the birds, but I can't



Hi LP,

Perhaps you can find a private hideaway somewhere near a park where you can lure the pigeons and feed them. They certainly will appreciate some grains (as John mentioned) and will definitely appreciate your kindness.

You may eventually have them eating out of your hand, if you like, and then you can pet them!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi LP,
> 
> Perhaps you can find a private hideaway somewhere near a park where you can lure the pigeons and feed them. They certainly will appreciate some grains (as John mentioned) and will definitely appreciate your kindness.
> 
> You may eventually have them eating out of your hand, if you like, and then you can pet them!


yes that would be nice

although its ashame how dirty the birds are  I'm sure there's something I could catch of them


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

LondonPigeon said:


> yes that would be nice
> 
> although its ashame how dirty the birds are  I'm sure there's something I could catch of them



LP...really, they are NOT that dirty! LOL  

You probably have more chance of picking up a disease or an illness from a doorknob or a public telephone or the handle of a shopping cart.... 

Linda


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> LP...really, they are NOT that dirty! LOL
> 
> You probably have more chance of picking up a disease or an illness from a doorknob or a public telephone or the handle of a shopping cart....
> 
> Linda


but I say this becuase I know what a feral pigeon looks like when it's clean, and when you compare them to the ferals from the streets theyre covered in dirt, and are blackened, and becuase of their living conditions, they may have something like tuberculosis?

I dont want those type of birds walking on me, but it's okay if i put food on the floor for them,

the only pigeons and dvoes id want on me are the clean pet ones


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey LP, thanks for the picture. That is the FATTEST pigeon I have ever seen. But, he sure is pretty. Looks like he's saying, "back off - this is my food".

Would your mom let you have a cockatiel. They are wonderful little birds and if you get a male you could teach him to talk. They're very loving too - well, at least most of the ones I've been around. We're going to babysit a relative's cockatiel about 3 weeks next month. We took care of him about 4 months last spring/summer while they were traveling and hated to give him back!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

i'm not sure id be allowed a bird indoors, but I dont think I'd be able to have a full time bird pet becuase of the mess, and that I need to make sure I have the time for them every day, that's why casual pets are better for me, also they wouldn't go inside the house


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Must have lived in a McDonalds parking lot. Too many french fries.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

That is quet a big pigeon its a very good looken pigeon even if he does look a bit over wieght lol. 

And park pigeons are realy all that dirty i go and feed them having them sit on my lap and even my head lol i can even pet them and hold them in my arms while there snacking on some seeds or peas.Ppl look at me like im crazy but i say these pigeons are not sick or anything some people can over tell things and stories about the poor pigeons but most of it is just a over woried person telling all that stuff. 

But its realy cool to feed the seaguls ill throw up some food right above my head and they catch it right in mid air and somtimes if i leave it on my head they will dive and snatch it but when i show my friend she gets scared like there gonna kill her or somthing lol.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LondonPigeon said:


> but I say this becuase I know what a feral pigeon looks like when it's clean, and when you compare them to the ferals from the streets theyre covered in dirt, and are blackened, and becuase of their living conditions, they may have something like tuberculosis?
> 
> I dont want those type of birds walking on me, but it's okay if i put food on the floor for them,
> 
> the only pigeons and dvoes id want on me are the clean pet ones



*Hi Lp,*

They just look dirty, but they probably don't have anything like TB. I'm sure if the street pigeons had access to bathing accomodations, a bird bath, a pond they certainly would take a bath as they enjoy it alot.


----------

